#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  各位會願意讓父母來看狼樂園看自己的發文嗎?

## Wolfy

因為看了這篇文章.

"各位會把在野疆(or樂園)發生的事...和父母.家人講嗎?"
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=13223

想到了這個問題. 因為告訴家人有這麼一個地方是一回事.

可是自己的一言一字都展露無疑. 又是另一回事.

然而要是被知道狼樂園的網址. 誰都無法阻止自己的家人註冊並且觀看文章.

或許一開始不知道誰是誰... 不過到了一定程度是可以看到照片的. 甚至... 某版?

我自己是擅自猜測... 大概不到5%的朋友願意讓自己的家人來這邊看自己的發言吧.

但是我還是想知道一下. 所以做了這個投票.


阿... 如果父母不會上網或是有其他答案... 請不吝嗇說明一下. 謝謝囉.

----------


## Michile

嗯，我是不會刻意給家人看，但是想看的話我會挑幾處比較適合大眾的。
因為有些地方還是會不小心洩露謎樣氣氛，會造成較不良印象。
依情況，若此版面風氣良好到令我滿意，我會主動討論；或反之，我直接當沒這回事。
但若是家人只想知道『我』在這裡的情況，我可能很樂意……（笑）

不過家人倒都是知道網友的大部份來源都在這裡，也不會刻意反對。（茶）

----------


## 鳴月‧靈兒

如果自己沒有打些甚麼不好意思的文章都好ㄚ~  :onion_57:  讓自己家人知道自己在想甚麼 還有喜歡上甚麼樣的網站...我是覺得不錯...  :onion_60:    靈兒的母已經看過好多狼版的文章和圖片哩~她覺得大家都很厲害...要我跟大家學哩  :onion_36:     > － <~!!  要說給不給看也沒甚麼決定權...我母想看就看...就算是一些糟糕話  她也當作理所當然  :onion_40:    我自己自有啥想法我母不會管我...只要不做喪盡風俗的事就好ˊ口ˋ  :onion_64:

----------


## 狼王白牙

我跟父母之間沒有秘密
他們知道我在這邊的花費時間跟金錢正確數字

當然他們對於我的花費會很有意見，
認為十分沒必要既沒賺錢要花費大量時間金錢精神在上面，

但是他們對於這個討論區的內容沒有意見
即使認真看了, 頂多也只是知道這邊會員很多使用獸人頭像, 
因此父母的認知這邊只一個喜歡動物的論壇，有介紹很多作品
還有很多喜歡畫動物的在這邊而已。 (不包括連我都很少進去看的隱藏版)

----------


## 思樂炎

雖然是選第3選項

但是老媽好像都會趁我在發文的空檔(WC或是接電話)時來給我偷看

ˊˇˋ感覺好像是自己的日記本被偷翻的樣子....

----------


## 朔玥冷情

２＋１
我到是不太在乎她有沒有看到～
反正我老媽也看不懂我打的那些火星語言（對他而言（滅
但是．．．在獸狂發表的絕對不能被他看到！！！
不然先死ㄉ會是我～

----------


## 艾斯

給他們看到是沒什麼差別,而且他們還滿開明的,如果有糟糕的文或圖他們也只會當作是其他人的嗜好
但一些我覺得不能看的東西我就真的不會給他們看...= ="  (包誇我自己)

----------


## J.C.

我選第二個

爸媽跟同學甚至遊戲裡認識的戰友是都知道我在搞論壇(包括自己的網站) 同學有看過
爸媽是不熟悉上網所以不會看
但如果他們要看我也會坦然給他們網址 反正沒有什麼見不得人的事情囉

在找工作上 必要時也會寫上自己經營管理過論壇的經驗
對於讓老闆了解我的能力會有一定幫助

----------


## 寒燒

﹍第3個﹍
小弟的父母生性保守懷舊，不會也不懂藝術的﹍﹍﹍

實在是很難去跟他們說明有關這個論壇和獸人藝術的東西，因為他們從來沒有接觸過，_也不想知道_

小弟曾試探性和父母用旁敲側擊的方法溝通，結果父母的回應不是說"不務正業"（最慘的批評，語言真會殺人）就是說想像力太豐富了，發現當父母說到"真不了解這個孩子的心在想什麼"，覺得他們的表達除了疑惑，似乎，也暗示著"不同意"
以前某個古人說的真好，"*守其已所學，拒其未所聞*"；如果不是因為有對吸收新知的需要，怎麼會對新事物有所排斥？新世代的年輕人總是試著要衝破上個世代所設限的籓籬

----------


## Freelancer

第二個。

沒他的, 在自由的社會裏就是有"可怕"的知情權呀.  他們有興趣就自已看, 我管不了。

----------


## 幻貓

朔玥銀狼 跟 呆呆的靈 的注音文......!
請愛用"正常國文"

以前是不想讓爸媽知道，但他們無意間看到我來樂園
便知道我在網路上的名稱"幻貓"

然後就不停地以這一點來念我──
每當我抱怨書好難念時他們就說："不要再當你的「幻貓」了啦，念書就對了！"

不過他們的意思不是說絕對禁止來樂園，只是對我上來的頻繁次數有意見  :Wink:  

我跟他們解釋這裡是個愛好動物的論壇，因為我想現階段讓他們知道實際情形可能會引發更大的反彈......
等到全世界都開始颳起獸人風再跟他們說吧XD~

----------


## tsuki.白

還是選擇第二個吧...

其實父母知不知道這裏
對於我來說都無所謂

選擇第二個是因爲
上次在畫給小步的贈圖>w<
被他們看到所以就稍微解釋了一下
相信他們會支持我來樂園

----------


## windta

個人的隱私，我爸媽也不會管，所以我房間很多奇怪的東西。

我會把論壇發生的有趣的影音或是其他資料給我母親看。
但不會給他看自己的發言，當作自己不存在這樣XD


因為個人忙個人的事情，所以她自己也很忙。
我老爸就不會了，我不認為他會關心這種事。

----------


## 芬狼

我是那個 絕對不會的那型....因為阿~~~我在這裡的發言有我的性向

SO目前不太想讓父母知道

----------


## KUBI kitsune

我選第二個′ ▽`a

基本上我在網路、現實中的名字跟事情我媽大略知道(我爸倒是沒跟他說過啦)
因為有些事情我會比較想要知道媽咪怎麼想
或是他有什麼看法之類的，如果他要看，我也會給他看
除非是真的見不得人啦，我媽咪也會尊重我的個人隱私

我媽咪雖然不知道樂園這個網站
但是他知道我喜歡的東西跟事物，也很支持我繼續喜歡我的東西
所以′ ▽`~
我跟媽咪之前沒有什麼不可談的
(除了我爸以外啦...|||)

----------


## 白袍狐仙

打死都不會讓他們看...

雖然就擺在我的最愛中...
結果還是不希望他們看...

感覺好像心中某一部分被侵犯...而且貧道老爸還會調侃貧道...
就拿書包背帶上的字來說...

「兒子阿，書包上那個狐字，文鼎行書體歐。」

之類的...=  ="

不過貧到在桌墊下擺了幾張狼版自己的頭像...父母看久了也見怪不怪了...

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

小生是介於選項23之間吧

基本上我家裡的意識型態挺傳統的，多半是批評比較多

房間都是由小生自己在打掃，一般狀況下是不會被看到

不過如果有問，就大概點到為止就好，必要的時候可以說點謊

我並不覺得這是什麼秘密，不過家裡對這種東西沒什麼接受程度

就連畫圖也被當作不務正業，所以還是盡量在他們面前當優等生就好了

----------


## 超級米格魯

話說我爸媽(或許只有我媽,我爸都懶的管 呵呵)都知道我非常非常愛獸人
但我倒是沒告訴過他們,但我也不覺得有什麼差的說
而且我根本不忌諱說我這看毛毛裝或獸人影片時旁邊有誰
不管是我同學或我朋友更不用說我家人了
其實只要跟我算親的就都知道我對獸人是已經到愛到不行的那種境界了
總言之呢....我這個人要是喜歡什麼東西時我就會一頭栽進去根本不管別人了

----------


## 熾祈

基本上來講，老媽老爸的個性算是截然不同，
老爸給的是比較自由的空間，同時也不會很反對我喜歡的一切事物（當然如果太過投入是會提醒一下的啦＂）
老媽則是過於反對，反對到熾祈本身很厭惡。

所以每當老媽進到房間裡時，就會馬上把關於狼版和獸友的視窗全都縮到最小，
只因為我不想聽到『畫來畫（看來看）去都是那種東西』這句話。

總而言之，以家人的觀點來看，熾祈也頂多會讓老爸上來看，至於老媽的話嘛…
這有待聯絡了。


哎呀，嚴肅掉了囧

----------


## W.D.silent

老實說我父母都不管我在做什麼(自升高中以後
倒是常會猜測
以為我在做些什麼

----------


## 野

我媽知道這裡阿
可是她除了知道這是個"畫畫、狼"的網站之外
其他都不知道XD"

爸爸不會理我用電腦~
SO不會知道有這裡XD"

----------


## 小聖

我感覺這就像 交流的 筆記本 不希望 真的自己被看見 包括自己的性向

就像寫 日記 等等 會搞進自己隱私 總不希望 自己隱私被看光吧

在家裡 我只是個普通人 在狼版 完全抒發了自己新中的慾望 渴望

感覺就像把心中牢籠中的野獸  解放一樣  假設自己 體內隱藏著 不一樣的自己

而那個隱藏自己 在別人眼裡 看起來是  不正常  怪怪的 或者有偏差 

打個比喻 假設你的XX中有XX(自行想像)原因是因為基因突變 你會讓其他人知道

嗎  

這樣不知道是讓人看到了真的自己 還是應該要選擇有所保留 還是說 我太內向了

對於外界 有一定程度的封閉  :Mad:

----------


## 天空神龍

投3
其實我爸媽是不太管我玩什麼遊戲逛什麼網站的(被拖走)
他們只在意的是我坐在電腦前多久(小聲)
不過他們哪天突然心血來潮想了解，我也不太想讓他們知道......
其實不只是這裡 我在網路上在做什麼都不太想讓現實身邊的人知道
(被同學拉去玩OLG玩一天就走了)(爆)
不過如果是其他熟識的網友 那就無所謂(喂喂)

----------


## 鵺影

我是選三，抵死不從型...  :onion_06:  

因為家父和家母是屬於古早思想類型的人，
對於獸人的見解還停留在怪物、異形等亂七八遭解釋的情形，
且由於說到他們懂的可能性機率很低，
為了避免他們問起時所造成的尷尬場面，
我還是眾樂樂不如獨樂樂...  :onion_07:

----------


## Net.狼

選項2
並不會主動告知父母  但是有問必答
小生從幼稚園就開始在畫狼跟狗了
所以父母是從小生小時後就知道
小生獨愛狼
小生所有的朋友也都知道小生很瘋狼
所以才會被取了個叫狼狼的綽號(好普通~囧)

小生家讀書是採取"半放任政策"
""書自己讀~將來是你自己的~自己看著辦""
但是要是混的太超過還是會念XD
小生要是完成稿子~還會去問問父母的意見
看有沒有哪裡不協調
雖然老媽都說她看不懂畫XD
>>很慶幸出生在這樣開明的家庭

----------


## 吳狼

不會！
到時候父母發現了
一定想把我送去什麼 濟公活佛那裏看我哪裡有毛病﹝中邪！？﹞
唉...但願不會被發現...

----------


## 鳶

沉下去的文就是要撈起來才對(不需要)

其實我是藉於1.2之間吧
因為有個開明的母親大人呀(另一邊不討論ww)
話說家裡管我一直都滿FREE的，從小學到大學都是這樣
平常看BL圖BL網站都大大方方的，反正我家電腦放在客廳也沒辦法躲

她偶而瞄到時也都沒有說什麼，跟前面某位獸的情況一樣只是會『關心』我在電腦前面坐多久了這樣

目前是還沒有看18+的圖被撞見的情況啦，而且就算會有我想也不會怎樣吧
畢竟自己也不是小孩子了orz


OMG我又離題了(撞牆)


其實跟我走的比較近的都知道我喜歡獸人呀
看我自己的MSN狀態都毫不掩飾這個事實了
所以.....我不是那種會去在意外人眼光的獸啦XDD(結論就是我是個厚臉皮的瘋狐orz)

----------


## dust999

我選第二個

我老爸重來都不反對我做的事,只要不做什麽壞事就可以了
所以平時對我的所作都不會怎麽過問
有時聊天的時候,我會把自己一些身邊的事告訴他,包括網上的
但到目前爲止,我還沒用向我老爸所關於我喜歡獸人這件事,但平時我也會在某方面把信息反映出來,不知他有沒有留意
但估計,就算我真的當面給他講,他也不會怎麽理會我的
如果某天他問起的,我會跟他說清楚的

相反我的老媽就是另外一種類型的,我做什麽他都要問一下
如果給他知道我上這個論壇,估計他還要煩我幾天才行
我連現在在網上常用的網名都沒有告訴他,怕他會知道我在網上的動作,比我不希望他給我說教

幸好我老爸可以把我老媽擋住,只要我老爸出面,老媽就不會給我搞什麽花樣
所以,以我家庭的情況來說,如果真的要看,頂多就只能讓老爸看
老媽的話,我看還是算了,就算他不煩我也很難接受這種文化...

 :penguin_em21:  我這個家庭真令我煩惱...

----------


## 幻

我選2

上網看狼版其實也沒什麼(而且電腦就在客廳.....想瞞也瞞不了....)，
不過還好爸媽想法都蠻開明的，不然被看到還真不知作何感想啊(笑)，
但是還是有些要有所隱瞞啦，畢竟不能讓他們看到自己的性向不正常啊....
也不能被看到在看18+的圖啊..... :onion_07:

----------


## V仔

雖然我的父母很少會對我的感興趣的事情來關心，不過我還是拒絕給他們看~~

這方面有關於我性向的問題，不過我還能隱瞞多久呢...!?

----------


## 小V狼

嗷嗚        ( 打招呼)
小v狼選2
因為小v狼沒有NB
所以只好用家裡的電腦
只要父母"默默地"過來看我用電腦(家父最會這招)
連關都來不及關(電腦跑太慢?!)
因此很難隱蔽
只好給他們看
說我在用BBS
他們聽不懂(他們都不會用電腦)
 嗷嗚~~  ( 高興地 )   (謎之音:詐...)

反正不要去色情網站
他們都是可以接受的....

疑?!
嗷?嗚!!  (驚)
有*V仔*這爲兄/姊 獸迷
小V狼沒有模仿*V仔*兄/姊 (純屬巧合,皆有V字)!!!
(對天發誓)小V狼是自創的、小V狼是自創的!!
本來想取V字狼的說(幸好沒有,不然會很像了)....

----------


## 龍龍

我覺得還好ㄟ!  因為畢竟他們也知道我喜歡獸或動物所以給她們看我覺得很好啊!
讓他們看看其實還有很多人喜歡的喔!  不只我喔!
所以會很高興吧!!

----------


## 獠牙

嗯...
基本上是不會,
如果是某地方的發文給看到就糟了...  囧
雖然我父母是不會去想了解關於我個人太詳細的東西

----------


## 洛思緹

我死都不給爸媽看我發的文章,
因為寫的很誇張~
我是說真的><

----------


## a70701111

當然是他們有問才給他們看拉。
不是所有的父母都能夠接受這樣的一個特殊網站。
在這個『樂園』裡面所發生的事情，要是被在下的父母看到，會發生什麼事情，連在下都不知道。
不過，要是能跟別人分享這個地方，在下可是一點都不介意的喔。
（在下自己就常常推薦這個網站。）

----------


## huxanya

願意,
因為如果說不讓他們知道我在做什麼他們會很擔心,
所以就乾脆明瞭地直接告訴他們,
這樣他們比較不會擔心.

----------


## 大貓貓

死也不給看~

原因滿簡單的~
在狼園小獸滿坦白的
一些秘密在狼園很容易發現
有些秘密就是不能給家人看
例如我是同性戀家人知道的會滿傷心的
所以死也不給他們看~XP

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

基本上小巴不會主動讓父母來這邊看小巴的發文

如果真的想看的話我會把之前發過的KUSO文拿出來應付他們XD

這也是小巴唯一敢拿給父母看的文章類型XDD

----------


## 鴻虎

父母如果剛好看到有問. 就讓他們來看.    
死都不讓父母知道有這麼一個狼樂園. 
我應該是介於這中間...
因為我在上網的時候....他們都不在
而且就算他們在旁邊  我也會開其他的網頁
重點是...我爸媽不會上網(被毆)
他們很少管我上網的事情啦
畢竟我也不太敢大剌剌的在他們面前看XX圖
文章的話倒是OK...因為字小他們看不太到

----------


## 娜雅

在樂園討論的東西不說

但我只給父母看我的畫而已
因為他們可能會覺得我瘋了....吧

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

第2個+1 他們看到的話~~我絕得沒啥差~~~~因為他們早就知道我喜歡狼了XD


他們會想成這只是一個單純喜歡動物而設立的論壇~

----------


## 信犬

通常不會啦！除非我爸來關心我，我才會給他看，我媽的話就不會，他心裡只有想著「讀書才是王道」，只要死命的讀就會有好成績（一定會的）、好學業（不可否認的）、好工作（不一定吧），如果他來了，我會馬上再叫出一個網頁，假裝我在搜尋資料（他不懂電腦）<-----卑鄙手段XD
我也不想給其他人知道我有上這個網站，怕被笑神經病（他們這樣也能笑，在我眼裡才是真正的神經病），這只不過就是個喜歡動物的人們聚在一起的網站，又不是什麼色色亂七八糟的網站，有必要這樣嗎？

----------


## 極地尋找

我死都不會給他們知道的  :onion_10:  
如果給他們知道的話可能又不知道會說一些其怪的說話....
(都不是第1次對我說一些怪怪的話.....  :onion_04:

----------


## 光狼

1+3〔你又來亂?)

小狼以上兩種也試過.......

我曾經要求媽子來看爆笑貼圖的圖片

又試過特意在他們偷看我上狼園時裝玩電腦(開網頁遊戲)

反正他們愛管卻不理......

電腦就放在大廳中央,他們時常走過的啦

雖然不太管,但常常間中走近看看......(要避,是避不到的)

只不過覆文太久拖了3,4分鍾回校(平時早了7分鍾,遟3,4分鍾不行嗎?)

因此常常受責......(罵什麼網友無聊,我不是網友嗎?)

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    他們知道是論擅和我是愛狼,我可不會讓他們知到furry和狼之樂園獸友

----------


## 影狼

第二項
家人都知道本狼常常在逛這裡
每次他們看到綠色森林背景跟這片淡黃配色就會說 "你又在看這個網站了啊"
他們知道這是喜歡動物的論壇所以也不會說什麼啦
而且電腦雖然是公用的 他們也不會來看樂園 
說是看不懂 沒興趣....=_=b

----------


## 白狼 小舞

在1 跟2 間猶豫不決~但我最後還是選了1

跟父母之間秘密是多少會有一點的  :Embarassed:  

狼版又不是什麼不好的地方~看看也無所謂~  :Wink:  

我家人跟我說:
只要不做 傷天害理 有違善良風俗 及 違法 之事  :Wink:  

 :Arrow:  我家是很合理的開放及自由的~  :Wink:

----------


## Red.K熾仔

死都不願意+1

小獸的年紀已經不小了，就算是親人小獸也會要求
自己的家人尊重彼此的隱私。

況且小獸內心很清楚，超脫體制外的觀感小獸的父母
就算會尊重，但也不可能接受...

so...小獸早就看開了...  :Wink:

----------


## 若葉

他們有提出來...我就給他們看

講到這邊......我倒還想問他們會不會來問呢(茶

對我的事都默不關心...我畫獸人，他們覺得還不錯(因為他們也不知道(茶))

我透漏出我要變性...他們當沒聽過== 跟我說以後娶老婆要怎樣怎樣...

俺不是T~(茶)


反正...他們連問都沒問過= ="

所以我就直接投他們問就讓他們看...

在各個方面都是這樣，只是他們都不想問(茶

----------


## 許狼中將

我選2！
父母若問我就讓他們看一下！也無妨！
他們應該也不知道我在搞論壇吧！
因為他們並不是很關心我！

----------


## 戌天沃牙

恩....我很愛護地盤的~父母請勿進入XDDD
其實是怕他們看到自己的發文~
怕老人家心臟承受不住(炸)

----------


## 環伐貳閃

我選2
我是覺得....
狼之樂園裡又沒有什麼不好的東西
而且大家都是喜愛動物的人嘛~

只是說我爸媽對這不會有興趣
而且又不懂電腦
所以我是不會主動講啦
但是讓他們知道也無妨

----------


## 神原明野

要看是什麼文章


瀕臨糟糕意味的腐圖/文當然要避免


但是明野的媽對於獸人這種東西挺反感就是了

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

本狼是認為父母應該會反對吧！
畢竟像一個真正的狼一樣殺戮(我還滿喜歡的)會造成反對
如果是問到的話我會告訴他有這個網站        (剛好變成狼家族

p.s.  好偷偷觀察到我爸爸好像也是我們的成員耶！(猜測的)

----------


## sanyo

2～～～～
如果他們要看的話也沒怎樣啦，不過我在用客廳那臺電腦時是開一些正常點的東西（比如文學版里面的小說。。。）

到了我房間繼續開創我的第2人格了，有人進來時如果是在看一些文字的東西我就繼續開著（因為我爸媽都只在門口那邊督促我要睡了）

不過

絕對不可以讓他們看到BL圖和18+的東西啊啊啊啊啊

如果他們進來了我立刻關掉手邊的Switch!!!!!

絕對不可以讓他們知道我是腐界人物啊啊啊啊

P.s:樓上的頭像很想抱走。。。。。。

----------


## 蒼心

也還好吧!

小獸的父母很開明的!!

畢竟,這是自己的自由啊!!

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

選1

家庭本身就以開放式的為主了
所以知道也不怎樣
因為本身喜歡繪畫[接觸蠻多的]
就算父母看到我在畫獸人或來樂園發文也不會怎樣
[只要是做正當的事就不用怕= =+]

----------


## 阿翔

其他答案+1~

翔願不願意讓父母來看狼樂園看自己的發文? 
那就要看翔的心情了，
心情壞的話，
就算跪在地上求翔也沒有用，
相反心情好的話，
可能會主動給他們看喔^^

----------


## 銀嶽 影瞳

小獸的答案在2和3之間
我不喜歡讓別人隨意侵犯小獸的隱私
如果他們要來硬的
要逼我的話
小獸是不會妥協的!(何
畢竟不希望樂園太具吸引力
而被父母常常瀏覽
以至於看到腐文/腐圖(你懂的
不過小獸沒記錯
好像有叫我媽來看茶PO的搞笑影片...
ps小獸的父母都會電腦 小獸懷疑他們去上過特殊課程

----------


## yoyo虎

我選第二個選項

不過我媽時常問我最近在幹嘛

我會說在畫畫寫新詩

她會說:"喔，那等等給我看"


好險我還沒開始畫18+(...)

至於詩完全OK
我寫的本來就是連小孩子都通吃的

----------


## Silver．Tain

我無所謂.....但是 
聽到"狼之樂園"....我想...不懂行情的人應該認為 
這是一群色狼集結集團....這感覺就粉不好..... 
我把他說給別人聽時...他居然還問我說是不是詐騙集團 
冏= =.....


小小獸低家人對對小小獸其實並沒有管太多
但是太過於骯髒內容還是會禁止(我想大家不是這種狼吧)

其實小小獸是從小被別人嘲笑被欺負大的

所以我對於一些人生觀和想法會想比較多

看!我不是剛加入就一直回文....其實我很喜歡大家 

可是又沒膽子說....會怕 又習慣 另外 再加上小小獸我......

人家發現我自己又有點多重性格....(扯..但是是真的)

所以......剛加入還是很不懂...

我不希望在發生排擠現象...(以面又生氣...人家說我生氣比用暴力還可怕==)

反正就是大家多指教囉

----------


## 阿翔

歡迎你的加入！
不怕告訴你：
翔也是從小被別人嘲笑被欺負大的，
原因就是翔太喜歡狼XD
不懂事的人類不知道這裡並不要緊，
最重要的是你必需放心樂園的獸，
we are animals family！
絕不會互相傷害！

----------


## 月下小冰狼

> 我無所謂.....但是 
> 聽到"狼之樂園"....我想...不懂行情的人應該認為 
> 這是一群色狼集結集團....這感覺就粉不好..... 
> 我把他說給別人聽時...他居然還問我說是不是詐騙集團 
> 冏= =.....
> 
> 
> 小小獸低家人對對小小獸其實並沒有管太多
> 但是太過於骯髒內容還是會禁止(我想大家不是這種狼吧)
> ...


看完此帖相當感動
又發現一個有點多重性格的
我選的是《死都不讓父母知道有這麼一個狼樂園》
理由跟它一樣（不是罵獸）

----------


## 卡庫爾

當然會。

卡庫爾對父母沒有什麽想要故意隱瞞的事情。

雖然這麽說，偶爾

還是很寂寞。

----------


## 雪之龍

我會選擇3...
因為就是有一種說不出的感覺...
可能是我跟父母的感情還不會這麼的要好吧...
但如果真的被他們看到了...我想他們也不會說什麼話吧...
我父母都不會管我做任何事情的...我們家是自由的...= =

----------


## lan

絕對不給自己的父母看到.因為

他們看到後一定只會說:狼?妳跟

色狼....(不想說)之類的話...所以

死都不讓父母來看有這個狼板的

存在!!~

----------


## 拉魯

原則上 爸媽剛好問到
我都會順便和他們講 原則上他們不感興趣的東西
聽一聽就會算了的吧...除非真的會去看內文
不過我都會和他說 其實也沒什麼東西
(還是稍微帶過去比較吧XD)

----------


## cattly

直接說是優良的動物保育團體網站...
就帶過去了...
再不然就說是創作投稿的地方...

他們都沒發現我上的是同一個網站...

----------


## 獠也

不會.......
但問的話還是會給他們看........
畢竟在現實中與在網路中不太一樣...
所以並不會主動讓父母看...
如果是同學的話...
我會很主動的介紹狼網的.....
父母就不太可能......

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

不會主動告知
不過我想他們應該也不太懂就是了
或許在發文的時候他會以為我再寫e-mail給誰吧...
如果詢問可能會說只是一般的網站隨便逛的

----------


## 藍颯斯

第2和第3的選項都想投＝ｗ＝

不過還是投了第３

（感覺有些矛盾？）

但是，死都不想給父母知道有這麼樣的一個網址！（認真狀

母親的會是還好，因為他並不懂的操作電腦

但是父親的話，可就不太好了

畢竟，因為小獸我實在很懶，都有用自動登入

所以只要輕輕點一下＂我的最愛＂＝＞＂狼之樂園＂

很輕鬆的就會被自動登入

就怕小獸我寫的小說給他看到阿…（汗

畢竟是腐…若某版被看到的話

那我還真的去撞牆自殺會比較快－ｗ－＋

畢竟　事實的真相會是殘酷的（苦笑）

----------

